# TFO 9wt f/s



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

lefty kreh signature series 9wt, 9ft, green. I have no idea where I got this rod. 50$ , text me @8137890919


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

bump


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Still available?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Still available?


 sure is, shoot me a text 8137890919


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

sold


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang that was a good price! I have it in the 5wt and love it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to meet you Tyler. Really appreciate the killer deal! Hopefully I can put it up against some good fish here soon.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, phone made me post twice for some reason.


----------

